# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Кировец к700а

## shish

Приветствую всех!Решил попробовать себя в автомоделизме.Начинаю с модели легендарного Кировца.Так как работаю со стеклопластиком,решил делать модель из него же.Выкачал из нета и распечатал раскрои для бумажного моделизма 1/35,но мне показалось,что мелковато,поэтому увеличил вдвое.Надеюсь на помощь и советы форумчан.Планирую делать ру модель с электродвижком.Вот то,что имею на сегодняшний день.Завтра думаю начать формовку матриц кабины.



Буду рад советам и комментариям.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Будет интересно посмотреть.
А у вас есть опыт работы со стеклопластиком? Может покажете что-нибудь?

----------


## shish

Да,опыт кое какой есть.15 лет лепил лодки,детали самолетов,машины.Сейчас леплю кабины вездеходов.А вот в моделизме это первые шаги,поэтому показать пока нечего,к сожалению.

----------


## An-Z

> ...распечатал раскрои для бумажного моделизма 1/35,но мне показалось,что мелковато,поэтому увеличил вдвое...


Вот это размерчик будет!! Что тут советовать.. удачи в достижении цели можно пожелать разве что. А интерьер кабины будете делать? Из чего планируете делать ходовую часть и элементы подвески?

----------


## shish

Спасибо за пожелания.Размерчик не такой уж и огромный.Предполагаю,что при распечатке масштаб 1/35 просто уменьшился до формата а4,поэтому я и увеличил его вдвое.Лень пересчитать реальный масштаб пока что,ширина кабины сейчас 114мм.По поводу подвески-в реальном Кировце ее просто нет,амортизация происходит за счет взаимодействия веса трактора и накачки колес.По поводу ходовой-пока не загоняюсь.Колеса планирую отформовать из резины(динитрол)со стеклопластиковых матриц.Дело геморное и стараюсь не думать о нем,иначе грустить начинаю.Интерьер кабины обязательно буду копировать.Сегодня начал формовку матриц кабины,накинул гелькоут 

И даже положил первый слой стекломата

----------


## Kasatka

интересно!

а как стеклопластик потом обрабатывать?

----------


## Саргис Оганесян

Трактор действительно достоин внимания. У нас до сих пор пока в войсках используют и К-700, и К-701, и К-702. Так что - ни пуха!!!

----------


## astronavt

мини обзор чуть новей Кировец К-701

----------


## OKA

> мини обзор чуть новей Кировец К-701 .


Рассказ про "оживляж" :




Крут дядя, надо признать ) 

Это не реклама неизвестного мастера, а ролик о мастерстве, доступном каждому)) Ну почти))

----------

